# Bad semen analysis results, but just how bad?!



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all my DH has had his second SA results through and was told it was worse than the first result (the first he had 11million and the second he had only 8million) this time he asked to see the results and have copies of them to produce to our acupuncturist. We know they are bad, but we're not sure just how bad they are?! We have an appointment with the fertility clinic but not for another 5 weeks, so we are desperate for a bit of advice or tips!
So the first results were:
- ph normal
- volume 3ml
- normal appearance
- liquefaction abnormal
- viscosity abnormal
- density 3.8 million per 10*6ml (15 - 500 million is normal range)
- total count 11.3 million 
- motility 49
- motile non progressive 31
- non motile sperm 20%
- abnormal morphology 92%
The latest results are:
- 4ml sample volume
- normal Ph
- appearance, liquefaction and viscosity all normal
- sperm density 2.2
- sperm count 8.6 million
- motility 42
- motile non progressive 14%
- non motile 46%
- abnormal morphology 100%

Any advice, tips or help would be great! x


----------



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey
Thank you so much for your response. 
My DH has also made the changes you mentioned. He's cut back on the tea/coffee and alcohol, and is now working out more (although we have to be careful as he is slightly under weight) luckily he doesn't smoke, so we don't need to worry about that. He has also started taking Fertilsan M and having acupuncture, so we will be interested to see if that has an effect. I've read impressive stuff about the fertilsan m so fingers crossed, it'll be good for us too. 
Tha is again for your help, and I wish you lots of luck xx


----------



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Millie I could have written your exact post a few months ago! hubby is a good weight (closer to the underweight) healthy, doesnt smoke drink and exercises regularly. He was also on Fertilsan M with no improvement. Has he had FISH Or DNA Fragmentation testing? DH morphology was poor cant remember the exact numbers i would have to check our documents but his dna frag and fish came back close to normal we opted to have our ivf in Athens and had Icsi witH MACS sperm collection and I'm now 31 weeks pregnant with twins.


----------



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh wow that's LOVELY news! Massive congratulations! 
I haven't heard of the FISH or DNA fragmentation testing? But I'm pretty sure he hasn't had these, all he's had is 2 SA's. 

Where we live (Dorset) we only have one shot at ivf/ICSI, so I've been looking into privately funding this (if we aren't very lucky and succeed on the first attempt!) can I ask how you even began to look into private clinics, I've found its a minefield just looking in this country let alone abroad? 

Huge congratulations to you once again x


----------



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Millie thanks 

I'm from Ireland so we don't get any free fertility treatment it's all self funded I decided early on I wanted to go abroad as we were being pushed in a direction that just wasn't working I came on here s d did a bit of research and was lucky enough to come across a company called ivf treatment abroad run by a lovely woman called Ruth pellow she works as a go between for clinic and couple she is English living in Greece but has also lived in Spain so has many connections with clinic she did all the hard work and we just followed her protocol what I liked was that our clinic worked with us on an individual basis every couples treatment is very different and they were the ones who found issues with Dh sperm and asked for further tests to be done to rule out any cause for the poor morphology. Hope this in some way helps and at lest you know that things can still work out with these kind of results hugs


----------



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow that's amazing! I will certainly look into this. 
Thank you for sharing your experience, it's a very welcome glimmer of hope xx


----------

